#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Vrouw gezocht

## Van belgie

Salaam alaikom
Ik ben een man die niet gemakkelijk contact met vrouwen legt omdat ik niet de type ben die op straat een vrouw ga aanspreken daarom doe ik het langst deze weg.
Wat belangrijk is voor me is dat de dame volwassen is, de islam hoog heeft in haar leven, bescheiden is en over wat inhoud beschikt. uiterlijk is niet alles maar er moet wel wat aantrekkingskracht zijn  :Smilie: . Gescheiden vrouwen zonder kinderen mogen ook reageren. 
Kort over mezelf: zelf ben ik een 26 jarige man uit belgie (oost vlaanderen), houd me aan de 5 zuilen. Ik werk voltijds, wat ik daarnaast doe is een beetje sporten, fietsen, wandelen en luieren achter de tv. Ik ben niet zo vaak buiten.
Voel jij je aangesproken reageer dan of stuur de pagina om dan in cha allah in contact te komen om meer over elkaar te weten te komen

----------


## rock

Salam,

Ik zie dat er niet is gereageerd in de tussen tijd. Ik vroeg mij af of er misschien per prive bericht is gereageerd?

----------

